# etc-update clobbers postfix config (main.cf)

## snacknuts

Twice now etc-update (or simply updating postfix) seems to have clobbered my changes to postfix's main.cf config file.  

Is there something I'm doing wrong?  Should my custom settings go somewhere else (main_local.cf or the like)?

----------

## Hu

If you change a file that is not under CONFIG_PROTECT or the file is under CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK, then rebuilding the package can silently overwrite your changes.  If the file is configuration-protected, then the changes will only be lost if you allow etc-update or one of its counterparts to replace the file with the original.

----------

